# Baustromverteiler bauen



## KM1990 (7 Januar 2013)

Guten Tag alle zusammen und ein Frohes neues Jahr 2013.

Nun zu meinem ersten Theam in diesem Jahr!
Ich möchte mir gerne einen Baustromverteiler bauen, wie dieser an üblichen Baustellen (z.B. Hausbau) vorzufinden sind.
Daher meine Frage, was alles in diesen Verteiler verbaut werden muss / sollte. (vielleicht HAK? Vorsicherungen? Zähler?.....)
Des weieteren wüßte ich auch gerne, wie der Kasten (mit welcher Leitung und welchen Verbindern) üblicherweise angeschlossen wird oder angeschlossen werden sollte, sowie was bei der Erdung zu beachten ist.

Über Tipps, hinweise und Erfahrungen wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.



PS: Keine Panik, bin Elektrofachkraft, habe nur noch keinen Verteiler dieser Art aufgestellt und / oder gebaut, sowie geprüft! Elektrische Anlagen jedoch schon einige!



MfG
Michael


----------



## Stanzman (7 Januar 2013)

Hallo KM1990,
ist der Schrank für den "einmaligen" Gebrauch oder für "mehrmaligen" Gebrauch?
Beim einmalig, z.B. beim eigenen Hausbau, kann man sich den Schrank beim EVU oder bei einem Elektrounternehmen mieten. 
Beim mehrmaligen könnte man sich den Schrank fertig kaufen, dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite.
Wenn umbedingt Selbstbau werden soll, muss man sich an die TABs des EVU halten. In den TABs steht eignetlich drin wie der Schrank ausgeführt werden soll.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## TimoK (7 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

angenommen, du bekommst deinen Strom aus einer Verteilung, die bereits gezählt (vom Nachbarn oder so) wird benötigst du den Zähler höchstens zur Abrechnung, falls du deinen Bauanschluss direkt vom EVU bekommst würde ich bei denen erst nachfragen.

Wichtig ist ein bzw. mehrere RCD 30mA für sämtliche Abgänge, bei Kranbetrieb benötigst du einen allstromsensitiven RCD! Ansonsten hat ein Baustromverteiler schon gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit einer normalen Verteilung, du musst eben auch hier die normalen Vorschriften wie Fingersicherheit, Schutzart, Zugriff durch Laien, Querschnitte usw. beachten. 

Anschluss mit H07RN-F, Querschnitt richtet sich nach der Länge und den anzunehmenden Verbrauchern, auch hier ist der Kran nicht zu vernachlässigen, der ist oft der größte einzelne Verbraucher. Am besten mit Anschlussmöglichkeiten nicht zu sparsam sein, dann gibt's auch keinen Krieg auf der Baustelle...

Du könntest auch beim Bauunternehmen anfragen, die haben ebenfalls oft Baustromverteiler von mehr oder weniger guter Qualität. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSB (7 Januar 2013)

@Timo
Warum sollte man bei den im Regelfall > 15 Jahre alten Klappertechnik-Kran einen Allstromsensitiven FI benötigen?
(Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das mir noch kein entsprechend ausgerüsteter Baustromverteiler aufgefallen wäre)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## TimoK (8 Januar 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> @Timo
> Warum sollte man bei den im Regelfall > 15 Jahre alten Klappertechnik-Kran einen Allstromsensitiven FI benötigen?
> (Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das mir noch kein entsprechend ausgerüsteter Baustromverteiler aufgefallen wäre)
> 
> ...



Hallo Manuel,

hier ein Beispiel für einen passenden Verteiler:

http://www.steidele-stromverteiler.de/produkte_krananschluss-schraenke.php

Dass in der Praxis sicher auch viele alte Kräne und auch alte Baustromverteiler vorhanden sind ist sicherlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Da es aber immer mehr (neuere) Kräne mit FU gibt, sollte man das nicht verdrängen. Genausogut gibt es ja auch genügend Maschinen, die kein CE-Kennzeichen usw haben, trotzdem ist das nicht richtig und hier wird drauf hingewiesen.

Wird der Verteiler nur für eine Baustelle gebaut und es ist klar, dass dort ein alter Kran zum Einsatz kommt ist ja alles klar. Soll es aber ein Verteiler werden, der auch in 30 Jahren noch möglichst sämtlichen Ansprüchen genügen soll, so ist ein allstromsensitiver FI vielleicht doch nicht verkehrt...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Januar 2013)

ich hab einen baustromverteiler gesehen, der wurde aus einem alten Kühlschrank gebaut.


----------

